# "Pale is the New Tan"



## Arualav (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok, so I stole the thread title from Vanilla_Sky (sorry). But with summer here there seems to be an abundance of people talking about getting tans and what not.. what I want to know is when did people decide that it was "healthy" to fry yourself in the sun (or a bed)? Not trying to bash on people who do I just wanted to know. Personally, I prefer people to be paler so long as they slap a bit of blush and what not on. And there are incredible advancements in the self-tanning field. Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, I've never personally heard anyone claim that tanning was 100% healthy. I've always been aware of skin cancer &amp; using sun screen, etc. IMO, it's one of those things like alcohal and/or smoking on a lesser scale. People are made aware of the risks but, at the same time it's a personal choice. I love the look of tanned skin, and I do tan from time to time but, I have a natural tan to my skin tone. I just think laying out or going to a bed from time to time gives me a bit of a glow and I'll continue to do it in moderation. There are extremes in all situations and some people DEFINATELY over-do it. I see beauty in all skin tones, though.. so, in my opinion.. there's not a particular skin tone that is in or out of style.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 5, 2006)

Personally, I feel like it's a personal choice as long as people are responsible and are aware of the risks. I am not able to tan because my skin doesn't produce enough melanin.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 5, 2006)

hehe, it's ok you made the slogan the thread title




I am not the creator of it anyway



as I said i seen it on Tshirt and I think it is really witty one. 

anyway, I believe that there is not enough knowledge about tanning being popularized. People talk so much about smoking or obesity being unhealthy. Tanning is known to be unhealthy but not to that extent. I think it should be talked about more how tanning affects you and every brun on your skin increases your cancer risk.

In USA tanning seems to be very popular... I know many young girls that go to beach all the time, just to lay there all day. Many of my friends regulary use tanning beds. I used to say something, but soon I realized it is not worth it - if somebody loves tanning my preaching won't convince them



now I only mention about the risk, but I do not try to convince. It is everybody's personal choice. I wish it was talked about more though, cause I don't think many people realize how unhealthy it REALLY is.

I love my pale skin and I am happy I am over wanting being like everybody else. Now I dont care that I stand out with my paleness. I think it is as beautiful as golden or brown skin and I don't have to be ashamed of it. before I used to worry when somebody told me I looked pale or sick, but now I don't care, cause I know that in my case pale equals healthy.


----------



## LVA (Jul 5, 2006)

It's personal preference, both of my sisters ... going on 30 something have stay indoors all their life, they refuse to step outside the house because it will make their skin darker. What do they do for a living .. ? they r spoiled rotten... *sigh

my mom loves the pale look, she does a lot of outdoor things like tend to her garden and biking .. but she always tries to wear long sleeves and a hat

me ... i hate the pale look, i think pale makes me look fatter and tanner makes me feel slimmer and i just realli like the tan look on every1.


----------



## shockn (Jul 5, 2006)

In my personal opinion I find overly tan girls (or guys!) unattractive. Not to mention unhealthy. They can lay out all day everyday I'll be laughing my ass off when theyre wrinkled at 25.


----------



## monniej (Jul 5, 2006)

i have to say that everyone has an idea of what looks good on them and to them. my motto is "if you like it, i love it!" no need to explain why what i like is bad for me, or why what you like is bad for you. do what works for you and be happy!


----------



## Arualav (Jul 5, 2006)

I just want to clarify that I am not trying to bash on people who prefer to tan. It's just not something that I personally understand, especially with more intense levels of radiation than ever before, and the numerous self-tanning products on the market now.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 5, 2006)

i personally like pale skin i would never tan or even do that spray on one, i just like my pale skin, guys on the other hand i think look hot dark!!! naturally dark guys, not tanned! like my hubby whos naturally darker.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arualav* I just want to clarify that I am not trying to bash on people who prefer to tan. It's just not something that I personally understand, especially with more intense levels of radiation than ever before, and the numerous self-tanning products on the market now. I dont think anone could get an impression youre bashing, cause it's clear you were only asking why. I heard many people saying they hate self tanners, their smell and the streaks. maybe that is why they continue to go for a real tan, even though they know it is unhealthy. also, tanning can be addictive. for example many people go once, and they like how tan covers their dark circles and temporary makes the pimples dissapear (the trick is that skin gets worse LATER) - so they go for more and they get so used to tanned look, they cannot stand their look witout the tan.

finally, the more you go, the more you need to go. My friend used tanning beds for ages, and she developped many sun spots on her chest area. she is insecure about them, they are quite promominent.. so she goes to tan to cover them up. she doesn't want to acknowledge she only makes it worse, what counts for her is that she looks good for now.

of course these are extreme cases, but I think it explains why some people tan so much, even though they are aware of the risks.


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 5, 2006)

I never tan just burn lol so I'm pale :| x


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* Well, I've never personally heard anyone claim that tanning was 100% healthy. I've always been aware of skin cancer &amp; using sun screen, etc. IMO, it's one of those things like alcohal and/or smoking on a lesser scale. People are made aware of the risks but, at the same time it's a personal choice. I love the look of tanned skin, and I do tan from time to time but, I have a natural tan to my skin tone. I just think laying out or going to a bed from time to time gives me a bit of a glow and I'll continue to do it in moderation. There are extremes in all situations and some people DEFINATELY over-do it. I see beauty in all skin tones, though.. so, in my opinion.. there's not a particular skin tone that is in or out of style. I agree... I'm the same way. I have a slight 'tan' all year long naturally... if I were pale, I'd probably look sick


----------



## MissGolightly (Jul 5, 2006)

I guess pale skin is associated with being run down etc and having a 'glow' is healthy...even though it's not the case.Laying in the sun on a nice beach is relaxing...I'm quite pale, so I always smother myself in suncreen &amp; wear a hat, but I'm guess most people who still tan by the sun probably wouldn't like the unatural orange glow some fake tans give off...or think brown skin is worth the risk of sun cancer...or maybe they just don't think about it? Who knows?


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Jul 5, 2006)

i just naturally tan, not on purpose





i used to have a problem with it because i lived in china and lots of girls were tryin to be paler/were paler so yea, but canada, it's different so i changed my mind

i like the tan look too =


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 5, 2006)

Great thread! I'll share my pocket change on why I am sporting a tan.

I have always been a lover of all things outdoors. There's just something about the gentle breeze and the warmth of the sun that just makes me happy. While I know that sun exposure isn't the healthiest thing I am also well aware of using the proper sunblock and watching my exposure as well as the exposure of my children.

My skin type is darker than most and I am educated about the sun and take the proper precautions. Not everyone who wants a tan has a death wish and not everyone with a tan will end up with skin cancer. The key with sun exposure whether it be indoors or outside is moderation.


----------



## Harlot (Jul 5, 2006)

I never really understood how people like the tan look. Ive always hated my color since Im naturally tan (not too much though) and cant really get rid of it. But contrary to what I say, Ive been told that people evny me for my color. By all means take it!



Id rather be paler.


----------



## miss_apple_tart (Jul 5, 2006)

I have naturally fair pale skin and on top of that I am anemic...so I am pretty pale. My skin will not tan and even if it did, I wouldn't want to. I like my fair skin and I am so tired of being told that I need to tan.

Tanning looks ok on some people granted, but all too often I see these bleach blondes who obviously spend way too much time at the tanning booth and I think it looks silly, especially in the Minnesotan winters.

So i will say it; I'm pale and I'm proud!!!


----------



## Leony (Jul 5, 2006)

Just love the skin you're born with!

Fair or tan, you all beautiful! The most important is the beauty from the inside and confidence.


----------



## Sass (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xkatiex* I never tan just burn lol so I'm pale :| x Me too! Us Brits eh? Must the winters hehe. When I visited Ibiza and Canada I was so excited to get a tan and it didn't happen. Just got freckles



I just burn then I'm pure white again after a couple of days. Arualav I agree about the blusher! One of the greatest inventions! I use a light fake tan every now and again if I can be bothered with the upkeep/smell etc.


----------



## Maja (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Just love the skin you're born with!Fair or tan, you all beautiful! The most important is the beauty from the inside and confidence.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *_Dreamer_* i just naturally tan, not on purpose




i used to have a problem with it because i lived in china and lots of girls were tryin to be paler/were paler

hehe, it's funny how we always want the look we cant have



in Poland, where most girls are pale, tanning beds are very popular. My sister in law who came from India said she always wanted to have lighter skin and many girls there are using bleaching creams... *Arualav* - I love your new avatar! you are sporting the pale look


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* hehe, it's funny how we always want the look we cant have



in Poland, where most girls are pale, tanning beds are very popular. My sister in law who came from India said she always wanted to have lighter skin and many girls there are using bleaching creams... 
yea it's unfortunate



, but now i am embracing my own skin =] so that wont be me trying to bleach myself!


----------



## korina981 (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* hehe, it's funny how we always want the look we cant have



in Poland, where most girls are pale, tanning beds are very popular. My sister in law who came from India said she always wanted to have lighter skin and many girls there are using bleaching creams... *Arualav* - I love your new avatar! you are sporting the pale look





yeah it's messed up. Im Indian and i guess i'm pretty light for my realatively dark skinned family (I'm NW25 in the summer) and my grandparents always treated me better than my darker skinned female cousins. I can't say I blame them for getting into bleaching when there is such blatant discrimination.
Also, when my brunette MMM/GGG friend went to Finland for school she said that she was getting ridiculous amounts of attention from hot guys and it seemed to her that it was because she was in a sea of blonde pale skinned women and she was 'special', lol.


----------



## LeynaBanana (Jul 5, 2006)

Tan skin looks good on some people, but i personally prefer my white skin.


----------



## Lindabear (Jul 5, 2006)

i kind of want to be lighter than i am right now


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm quite pale. But back when I played softball, I would get a little tan and I LOVED it. I really want to be tan, so I'm considering going to tanning salons again. I know the risks, and I'm not gonna overdo it. I just want a little color LoL. My legs are like dayglo white. Also, tans make you look slimmer. I'm all for looking slimmer LoL


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 5, 2006)

I just say..to each her own...


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jul 6, 2006)

I have very pale skin, must be the welsh in me. Back when I had clear skin I got complemented on it a lot, people said I looked like a china doll... but I've been breaking out a lot lately - No skin colour to looks nice with oil blotchy pimply skin, but it just seems to contrast against my pale skin more and stand out.


----------



## carlakim (Jul 6, 2006)

I agree with Leony! you should love your color whatever it may be. Just stand up and show yourself with full confidence


----------



## estherika (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm very pale! And I would love to be darker BUT I know the risks of exposing my skin to the sun and I'll never do that, same goes with tanning beds!

Tried the self-tanning creams but it's too much hassle so I guess I dont want it THAT bad..


----------



## Arualav (Jul 6, 2006)

Maybe I am paranoid and what not, but with so much evidence regarding the thinning of the ozone layer, I think it's probably safe to say that the sun's UV rays are probably more intense then ever before. Personally, I think that at this rate, skin cancer will be the new breast cancer in a matter of years.

Also, I can't remember where I heard this, but apparently, some people who tan frequently are addicted to it, probably to the way the light effects your mood and what not. There was a teacher in my high school who had a tanning bed in her house!

Everytime I go through the sunscreen routine, I think "Just watch, I'll be the one who wrnkles pre-maturely and gets skin cancer. But then I remind myself that if that does happen to me, then remember how much worse it would have been if I hadn't taken precautions.


----------



## charish (Jul 6, 2006)

I use to tan all the time when i was growing up. the sun is good for you (the vitamin d). but too much of it isn't. it also makes me feel good when i'm out in the sun. i don't lay out anymore nor do i use the tanning bed b/c it's even worse for you than the sun. but sometimes i'll go out just to relax for a little bit or play with my sons. i think people look better with a little color. but you can over do it.


----------



## Arualav (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:
Arualav - I love your new avatar! you are sporting the pale look Thanks! I embrace the paleness of my skin. Tehn again, I have a love of the 40's and 50's. lol.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arualav* Also, I can't remember where I heard this, but apparently, some people who tan frequently are addicted to it, probably to the way the light effects your mood and what not. There was a teacher in my high school who had a tanning bed in her house!
Yes there are definitely people that become addicted to tanning it's a type of body dysmorphic disorder.

Originally Posted by *Arualav* Thanks! I embrace the paleness of my skin. Tehn again, I have a love of the 40's and 50's. lol. You are a beautiful woman! Embrace it baby! I have a love of the late 60's and 70's check out some of those tans. LOL
I remember my dear Great Grandmother wouldn't be caught dead with a tan. She was old school and back in her day having a tan meant that you worked manual labor.


----------



## Min (Jul 6, 2006)

Im pretty fair &amp; I dont mind I can tan if I really want but chose not to. I dont think tans look bad if its not over done.

I hate the term healthy glow because im no more unhealthy or sickley than the tan people walking around. Its a shame that society decided for us what looks good &amp; what doesnt.

I have a friend that absolutely has to tan every chance she can get I cant help but wonder if she will regret it later. I know im going to get older/look older but I dont have to speed it up.

I used to work in a tanning salon &amp; I had a few women that would come in 2 times a day &amp; would want the turbo beds which is the equivalent to 8 hrs in the sun = 16hrs everyday


----------



## coconut_cutie (Jul 6, 2006)

Well I'm half scottish half irish, and having lived in scotland my whole life, I'm your perfect example of a 'Celtic' complexion, lol, in otherwords, pasty as hell lol.

it used to really bother me but I'm getting more comfortable with it, I occasionally use a LIGHT coating of fake bake on my body, not to neccesarily tan me, but to just take the pasty-blue tones out my skin, but I'd never use beds, to be honest I don't even know if I'd tan properly.

Fashion wise, I think its more 'in' to be pale than before, beause of pale actresses like Rachel Mcadams etc, whereas a couple of years back it was really popular to be tanned, people like Christina Aguilera seem to be opting for a paler look now, but I think everyone suits their own colouring and they should be happy with it


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 6, 2006)

I dont mind being pale. I actually dont care for the tanned look. I dont like to be outside in the sun, b/c I hate to be hot although thats kind of hard to avoid living in Florida


----------



## Arualav (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm dying with the heat and sun this summer in Alberta.. I can't even imagine being in Florida or California.


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 7, 2006)

I've always heard tanning beds were dangerous, but when I was in high school I didn't think there was anything wrong with laying out in the sun as long as you didn't get burnt. So I tanned some outdoors in the summer -- even though I am super pale (the first person my Prescriptives SA had seen who was too pale for their Virtual Matte foundation!) and I have pink undertones similar to a redhead, I am able to get a *little* tan... my mom teased me that I didn't tan, I just went from white to beige



lol

But now I'd rather not tan due to the risks, and I don't want to use a self tanner because I would literally have to cover my whole body with it to look natural -- I wouldn't want dark legs with pale arms, or a dark face with a pale neck, chest, or arms, or a white stomach when I pulled out the bikini.... So I am embracing my whiteness



I don't mind being pale in the winter, but in the summer I am a little self-consciouse of my blindingly white legs! But that doesn't stop me from wearing shorts and skirts anyway



hehe, I was the whitest person on the beach by far on our Hawaiian honeymoon!

Besides, with my pale skin, at least people know my blonde hair is natural! I have never liked the look of tanned skin with fake blonde hair!


----------



## parul (Jul 7, 2006)

I naturally have a light tan but still prefer to use tanning beds sometimes (try to mix it up w/self tanning stuff too) just cause it does make me look more toned/sporty. also hear many people 'tan' to cover up scars/spots/cellulite etc-even out skin tone. i see beauty in all skin colors too-but glowy, healthy skin is what everyone wants


----------



## Nessicle (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm naturally pale and while I don't mind the pale look in winter when I have my make up on, when I take my make up off I just look dead, top that off with very blond hair and white eyelashes and I look like an anaemic albino. I do tan very well though but I'd never risk burning and so always use a factor of at least 20 when on holiday.

But the wonders of fake tan and bronzer lend a hand in the winter for a healthy glow.

In the Summer however, I do like a nice golden colour just because it makes me feel healthy and good about myself. I do use a tanning bed once a week in the summer before I go on holiday but I don't have more than one course a year, sometimes I don't have a course at all. When you're on holiday, if you use a high SPF and protect your head with a hat the sun can be good for you in moderate amounts as it produces Vitamin D in the skin - a vitamin which lots of us Brits lack due to there being hardly any sunshine all year round, hence the fact that we're all a nation of moaning minnies! lol!

I don't like the heavy tanned look though and unless I'd been to a hot country and picked up the colour I wouldnt strive to achieve it.

Some women can just carry off the pale and interesting look amazingly well though and I wish I was one of them - would save a fortune on fake tan lol!


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *korina981* yeah it's messed up. Im Indian and i guess i'm pretty light for my realatively dark skinned family (I'm NW25 in the summer) and my grandparents always treated me better than my darker skinned female cousins. I can't say I blame them for getting into bleaching when there is such blatant discrimination.
Also, when my brunette MMM/GGG friend went to Finland for school she said that she was getting ridiculous amounts of attention from hot guys and it seemed to her that it was because she was in a sea of blonde pale skinned women and she was 'special', lol.

Yes, I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder. To some, the tan look is amazing but to others, they prefer the fair look. I used to had a friend who was pretty fair looking, she could spend hours on the beach and only be a shade or two darker. When she saw my other friend who was super dark (she's naturally dark, she doesn't tan), she was sooo jealous of her tan, lol. Unknown to her, this dark girl actually wants to be fair. She uses whitening products oh her face, lol.

I was always fine with my natural colouring. I'm a fair Asain girl. Once though, when I went swimming at a hot time of the day, I came back completely roasted...I swear I was like 7 or 8 shades darker and I was amazed at how different I looked. My legs seem to look alot slimmer and I noticed the tan seems to be covering the spider viens I have on my legs pretty well. Some time later, I started to try out fake tans, and once, when I had it on, I went to had my eyebrows plucked by this woman that I've been to several times. She complimented me in such a way that I started to think I must really look pretty good. So yep, I'll say I think I prefer a tan but I don't really want to spend too much time in the sun because of its effects. Also, because the self tanners were becoming too troublesome for me, I just stopped them and have been back to being my fair self for a long time. I think its not so bad really.


----------



## korina981 (Jul 8, 2006)

i think the only white person in Hollywood that doesn't tan is Nicole Kidman. lol


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Jul 8, 2006)

lol i just noticed that! that's true =o


----------



## Andi (Jul 8, 2006)

I am pale in winter...with an uneven skintone and dark circles (people ask me if IÂ´m sick when they see me without makeup. thatÂ´s why I ALWAYS use self tanner on my face &amp; neck during the cold months), but I tan surprisingly well in summer, but it takes time which is better anyway. I make sure I never ever burn anywhere on my body and stay out of the strong sun rays around noon.

my trick is to build my summer tan very very slowly. I know where I tan really fast and were I burn really fast. itÂ´s weird: I tan very well everywhere apart from boobs, neck and face, I only get a little color there...so thatÂ´s where I put the SPF 40 when IÂ´m in the sun, donÂ´t get too much sun on my face in general, and just apply self tanner at night to even everything out.

like Vanessa I feel much better about my body when IÂ´m tan. just now that IÂ´ve built a fairly good tan (just started tanning topless this year and today I went a step further and went to a nude beach, first time ever! LOL) I`m starting to feel really hot and run around in short skirts all the time.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 8, 2006)

Ohh to tan or not to tan...When we lived in San Diego...we were at the pool all the time and everyone was tan. Just a nice soft, we're outside a lot tan. But now...I am sooo white! lol! Like too white! lol! I am Canadian, Irish and English...soo I call it "Bleached Blood" I had no chance to be tan! I burn and then peel. I also tried a tanning bed, it was great! Sadly my main reason to quit tanning was I didn't want to ruin my new tattoos! lol! So I'm pale skin and proud! lol!

GReat topic btw!

ohh and I thnk tan skin is always "in" because it looks healthy and like you've been out having fun in the sun.


----------



## jencapsim (Jul 8, 2006)

I actually read recently that a light base tan can actually protect your skin from sun damage. Not sure how accurate that is, though!!

I've been reading a lot lately on sunscreen ingredients and it's actually very scary--it's possible many products intended to protect your skin could end up *causing* skin cancer! The new nanotechnology that allows zinc oxide and titanium oxide to be transparent actually makes the molocules so small that they go right into your skin and bloodstream--it's not clear if this is harmful. And some chemical sunscreens like oxybenzone are also absorbed by the body and could possibly lead to cancer. No one really knows yet. It seems we may be screwed whether we choose to use sunscreen or not!

jen.


----------



## ivette (Jul 8, 2006)

i personallly like to stay as pale as possible. mainly because its more healthier for the

skin, but also because i like the contrast between my skin and hair.

anyway, i was never a sunbather type


----------



## Arualav (Jul 9, 2006)

I was talking to my little sisters the other day, and it amazed me at what they already believed looked good. Not to mention that they thought, "If I don't burn, then nothing bad is happening to me". I just hope that more kids get the chance to be educated about the risks, because I think it's the younger ones that are going to have it the worst.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jencapsim* I've been reading a lot lately on sunscreen ingredients and it's actually very scary--it's possible many products intended to protect your skin could end up *causing* skin cancer! The new nanotechnology that allows zinc oxide and titanium oxide to be transparent actually makes the molocules so small that they go right into your skin and bloodstream--it's not clear if this is harmful. And some chemical sunscreens like oxybenzone are also absorbed by the body and could possibly lead to cancer. No one really knows yet. It seems we may be screwed whether we choose to use sunscreen or not! Serious, scientific sources rather deny these theories.and you can chose sunscreen that doesn't contain oxybenzone.


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 9, 2006)

Growing up,I was always the palest person I knew,and got called "albino" and "zombie" a lot in school.But I just could--can--never tan;I always burn!So I resigned to pallor somewhat(although I've always used blush)and to comments about looking unhealthy, and "needing some sun..."Then recrntly,I discovered gradual self tanner,and I have never gotten so many compliments before on my skin! It makes me feel strange, because I think pale skin can look nice, too...but honestly, I feel better about my looks when I look a little darker.


----------



## eric (Jul 9, 2006)

ive read articles that say everything from:

if you dont use at least 30 spf, you might as well use nothing at all

to:

even 4 spf can protect you from gettin cancer

to:

it doesnt matter what you wear, nothing can protect you from the suns UV rays..

so i doubt there is one right answer.. i just use tanning oil with spf 4 cuz i think a nice tan looks better than nothing but the spf 4 keeps me from burning even though the tanning oil helps me tan better.


----------



## Andi (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eric* ive read articles that say everything from:
if you dont use at least 30 spf, you might as well use nothing at all

to:

even 4 spf can protect you from gettin cancer

to:

it doesnt matter what you wear, nothing can protect you from the suns UV rays..

so i doubt there is one right answer.. i just use tanning oil with spf 4 cuz i think a nice tan looks better than nothing but the spf 4 keeps me from burning even though the tanning oil helps me tan better.

true, there have been very controversial opinions been put out there. for example the Vitamin D story...usually it only takes like 10min of sunlight on like the back of your hand for the body to produce enough Vit D..and then I read about his doctor who thinks we are overdoing on sunscreen and the majority of the population lacks Vit D which can cause bone malformations in babies. weird!
or we always thought that most cell damage results from sunburns in childhood and early adulthood..newer study results have supposably shown that to be not true.


----------



## amandaaing (Jul 10, 2006)

_I don't know, but I like having tan skin. But, it's not like I sit out in the sun all day because I play tennis a lot during the spring season and summer, so I'm outside all of the time and I get tanned really easily. I just prefer having a little tint._


----------



## charish (Jul 10, 2006)

Well i personally think tanned skin looks prettier. But that doesn't mean you can't be beautiful w/o one. I've seen plenty of girls who look beautiful w/o a tan. I think a little bit of the sun is good and to get a little color too. you know just to have a little tint. but i'm no doctor and i don't think that they even know the right amount of time is safe to be out in the sun b/c everybody is different, know what i mean?


----------



## jencapsim (Jul 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* Serious, scientific sources rather deny these theories. Um, no. Serious, scientific sources have confirmed that nano-sized particles of these substances can penetrate cells. What is undetermined is what type of harm this can cause. DNA damage is a possibility.
Coarse and fine particles do not pose a threat, but aren't as transparent and cause an undesirable whitish appearance.

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* and you can chose sunscreen that doesn't contain oxybenzone. Certainly. And I do--but initially because it caused a terrible allergic reaction on my skin, not because I was aware it may be harmful in other ways. I probably never would have investigated it further if this didn't happen to me.
Most people have no idea that this ingredient could be dangerous. And its use is exceptionally widespread--especially among the most popular and widely-advertised brands. The average person never thinks sunscreen could be harmful--they think they are protecting themselves when, in fact, the opposite may be true.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 10, 2006)

i would love to read some articles you recommend.


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jul 11, 2006)

Grrr my 'friend' called me albino yesturday. The strange thing is that I'm brunnette with hazel eyes and freckles.

I get sick of people asking me why my skin is so pale, I don't tan. period. "But whhhhhhhhhyyyyyy?"

It's funny how people think a tan is healthy, when really it's the opposite.


----------



## vickysco (Jul 11, 2006)

i know it's terrible, but i can't live without my tan. i personally feel naked without it! i wish i could pull off being pale.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 11, 2006)

This article talks about how tanning can be addictive for some people.

This article talks about how some sun is good for you, and indeed, necessary (so 24/7 SPF 30 is not truly the best thing for you!).

I like being tan, but I am at high risk (family-wise) for skin cancer, so I try to be pretty careful about long-term exposure. I burn. I'm fair-skinned. But I go to the dermatologist twice a year, and really don't sweat it too much if I forget the sunscreen once in a while.

I wish I could be tanner, because it does feel good. It looks good on me. I look less cream-and-roses (which I'm not fond of). Unfortunately, self-tanners make me look orange. I think those things work better on naturally darker toned people. On white/fair skinned people, they really just look orange.

Oh well! I can still be beautiful as a pale person! But my advice is: don't be TOO anal-retentive about sun exposure...it can be just as bad not to let your skin get any exposure as to get too much!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 11, 2006)

about vitamine D thing:

http://www.cosmeticcop.com/learn/art...ER=SKIN&amp;ID=149

exert:

Quote:
The same article also mentioned a 1997 study published in the _Journal of the National Cancer Institute_. It concerned patients with xeroderma pigmentosa (a disease that causes multiple skin cancers in persons exposed to even small amounts of UV radiation). The study demonstrated that these patients, despite avid sun avoidance and constant UV protection, still had normal levels of vitamin D over a period of several years. There is also the issue that no sunscreen, regardless of active ingredients or how often or liberally it is applied, can provide 100% protection from UV radiation. The tiny amount of UVB light that sunscreens do not shield is enough to begin the synthesis of vitamin D (though depending on your skin color and climate, supplemental vitamin D will likely still be necessary). about oxybenzone:
Quote:
Dear Paula,I am thrilled that your products are available in Europe now-thank you! I have purchased the Essential Non-Greasy Sunscreen SPF 15. I noticed that, per European Union regulations, there is a warning for the oxybenzone active sunscreen in this product. I read a little about this ingredient on the Internet and I must say I am a bit worried now. Is it safe? Does oxybenzone interfere with your hormones?

Diana, via email search 

Dear Diana,

I am pleased to hear that you are as excited as we are about the launch of Paula's Choice in the European Union. In terms of your concern about oxybenzone, there is nothing for you to be worried about, as far as the research goes, for many reasons.

From what I can tell, there has been some alarmist and false information floating around on the Internet about many sunscreen ingredients. However, most of these risk-related comments are either not supported by published research or the only research performed was in animal or in vitro studies. As for real use on humans, the research is quite reassuring. The most current research I've seen about oxybenzone (as well as other sunscreen ingredients) comes from the Therapeutics Research Unit at the University of Queensland Princess Alexandra Hospital in Brisbane, Australia, and was published in _Skin Pharmacology and Physiology_ (July-August 2005, pages 170-174). This extensive study noted that "The penetration and retention of five commonly used sunscreen agents (avobenzone, octinoxate, octocrylene, oxybenzone and padimate O) in human skin was . too low to cause any significant toxicity to the underlying human keratinocytes [skin]." And the researchers surmised that penetration beyond the skin cells was undetectable.

It seems that all sunscreen ingredients (both organic and inorganic), when subject to vitro research (controlled laboratory conditions in petri dishes), show a potential for some problems; however, these problems do not seem to arise in actual usage. Research is ongoing and I am following it closely. For now, the benefits of using sunscreen far outweigh any potential risk from sunscreen ingredients.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KrazyPhish* Grrr my 'friend' called me albino yesturday. The strange thing is that I'm brunnette with hazel eyes and freckles.I get sick of people asking me why my skin is so pale, I don't tan. period. "But whhhhhhhhhyyyyyy?"

It's funny how people think a tan is healthy, when really it's the opposite.

I know how you feel, the same thing has happened to me.


----------



## Saja (Jul 20, 2006)

I love my tan, I look good with a tan, but I dont spend hours on it. I get tanned by going to soccer games, playin in the water at the beach, and doing yard work. One of my best friends though, hates tanning...and she looks good pale. Healthy or not, I am not staying out of the sun, i do lots of things that arent good for me!!


----------



## NotOfThisWorld (Jul 20, 2006)

People just refuse to acknowledge the truth about tanning. Like others have said, it's not healthy. But all I ever see are people who tan everyday, and also spend a lot of time outside without sunscreen. My friend is a hair stylist, so I visit her almost everyday at her shop. And every day that I'm in there at the same time, this lady comes in to tan. She's orange, and dark, and frankly, it's disgusting. She says she's only 30, but she looks like she has to be 50. She's not the only person I've seen like that, though. When will people learn?


----------



## Saja (Jul 20, 2006)

Lots of people do know, such as myself, but choose to tan anyways. I know its bad, but there are plenty of things bad for me, that I do anyways.


----------



## arphsfriend (Jul 20, 2006)

With what is now known about skin cancer and sun exposure deliberate tanning is foolish. If you want a tan look, there are plenty of ways to get it without risking your health later on. Clinique bronzer with Cover Girl translucent powder to tone it down was my first attempt at such a look, but now the options are huge.


----------



## ANILEIJA (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't like having a tan.

Last week, I was a lot outside, and when I discovered that my skin *gasp* was suddenly golden, I nearly began to cry.

There's so many in my family with skin cancer; and I personally think it sucks to be outside in the sun. It burns my skin and makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## jkiie (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MissGolightly* I guess pale skin is associated with being run down etc and having a 'glow' is healthy...even though it's not the case.Laying in the sun on a nice beach is relaxing...I'm quite pale, so I always smother myself in suncreen &amp; wear a hat, but I'm guess most people who still tan by the sun probably wouldn't like the unatural orange glow some fake tans give off...or think brown skin is worth the risk of sun cancer...or maybe they just don't think about it? Who knows? if you take care of your skin, even pale skin can have a unique 'glow' to it too! personally, I quite like pale skin because it's easier to achieve a translucent 'see thru' look with makeup that looks so delicate! having said that, tanned looks definately look great on some people...so i guess it all boils down to personal preference too.


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 23, 2006)

Pale skin hard to keep looking nice (as I know lol I'm very pale) it shows up blemishes really quick and any redness stands out. If you take proper care of it tho (sunscreen, mineral foundation etc) it can look good. x


----------



## Sleeptime (Feb 18, 2007)

Haha.. I like being pale and I think I look better when I'm pale. That said, I have friends who look sick when they're pale, and so much healthier when they're a little sunkissed. To each his own really.


----------



## ahc10942 (Feb 18, 2007)

I would like to have a choice of having a tan or not! I have red hair with pale, fair skin, but thankfully not many freckles. I gave up on trying to have a tan years ago, but I do usually use a tanning bed before going on vacation. It seems to prevent a serious sunburn while I am trying to have fun. Though I think I look better with a little color, I can never call what I get a "tan".


----------



## pj03079 (Feb 19, 2007)

When I was young I said I didn't care how I'd look when I was old because tanning was in. Now that I'm 62 I don't have any wrinkles, but the tanning gave me tons of age spots. I'm lucky because I'm l/2 Italian and my father's skin was fantastic, but I did pay the price with the age spots. Luckily makeup covers it thank goodness. I can tell you one thing..............don't smoke it really ages you and you will care.

Originally Posted by *NotOfThisWorld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif People just refuse to acknowledge the truth about tanning. Like others have said, it's not healthy. But all I ever see are people who tan everyday, and also spend a lot of time outside without sunscreen. My friend is a hair stylist, so I visit her almost everyday at her shop. And every day that I'm in there at the same time, this lady comes in to tan. She's orange, and dark, and frankly, it's disgusting. She says she's only 30, but she looks like she has to be 50. She's not the only person I've seen like that, though. When will people learn? Oh I can't stand that over tanned look. You can tell the kind of people that go tanning regularly because they look awful. The girls that work at those tanning salons look so artificial and old. I know just what you mean.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't tan mainly for cosmetic reasons, so I can avoid wrinkles and age spots as long as I can. I don't give a fig about skin cancer, since I'll be getting some kind of cancer later on in life anyway, and skin cancer is the least of my worries. I also think that most of the time I look better at my palest, and only in the summer months when I wear a lot of vivid colors will I apply a little bit of self tanner. The picture in my avatar is what I consider "tan" for me (I'm wearing bronzer, at least), and the picture in my profile is me being pretty pale. Both of them work, just at certain times.


----------



## jessimau (Feb 19, 2007)

I personally prefer the way I look tan because I get a really nice golden color. I look healthy, even though I know tans aren't healthy. My skin is pretty translucent and my veins show through much more when I'm not tan. My legs right now are just scary. Of course, I haven't been out in the sun in forever and I'm ashamed to show my legs for them to get any color in the first place, so I'll be buying some self-tanner soon.


----------



## Feniks (Feb 19, 2007)

There's always a spray tan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure those are 100% healthy.

Personally, whenever I'm out in the sun, I have to be extra careful because when I'm tanned, I look yellow, as if I have a really bad case of jaundice


----------



## ms_sunlight (Feb 19, 2007)

I've known several women in their 50s who've had to have cancerous growths removed from their skin. It's just not funny. I especially hate seeing people who let their children run about and get burned. That kind of damage to very young, delicate skin can have a lifetime's legacy, or so I've read.

Fake tanners are so much better now than even 10 years ago in terms of formulation, ease of use and smell. The spray-can tans you can buy are very good. What I really like to see though is people making the most of their natural colouring, it always looks the best. A white person scorching themself to try and get a colour they weren't born to have is not attractive, nor is a black person who smothers themselves in bleaching creams, and I've read that both can cause long-term problems.


----------



## shar (Feb 19, 2007)

Being a redhead I don't tan, I burn



I always wanted a light tan, but it is not possible. But for those of you that sunbath, or use tanning beds, etc., I would suggest applying your SPF at least 20 minutes prior to sun exposure or tanning bed exposure so your spf has time to absorb into your skin. You will still tan but you will have the protection your skin needs.

Fake and Bake is very popular along with the mystic tan in salons here in Missouri.

Shar


----------



## Aprill (Feb 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have to say that everyone has an idea of what looks good on them and to them. my motto is "if you like it, i love it!" no need to explain why what i like is bad for me, or why what you like is bad for you. do what works for you and be happy! I agree!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 19, 2007)

i don't tan, i burn. that's my skin type. last summer my best friend took me with her on holidays, for one week, in the south of France. i did use regularly susncreen, but every night i had to put a good layer of biafine (a great cream for burns of any kind, especially sunburns). just because my skin can burn really easily.

i'm naturally pale, so fake tans don't look good on me. i don't know why, but being a pale brunette suits me. fake tans don't look natural. that's why i rarely use bronzer in mu. and loving goth clothes and makeup, i really enjoy being pale lol.


----------



## fierce_diva (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm normally white like goat cheese, so once the spring weather comes I feel very self concious wearing skirts, shorts because you can see the veins on my legs

So I do fake &amp; bake I wouldnt even consider what I get from the bed as a tan, it gives me a glow. I think everything in moderation.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting this! I've always been insecure about being so pale, and people used to make fun of me.

I've just now learned to embrace my paleness, and I think it looks GREAT and helps to make me look unique!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 8, 2007)

i love being pale. wouldnt change it for anything. plus, i like to think that in another 30 years my skin will look younger than most, because i never go in the sun!


----------



## Ricci (Mar 8, 2007)

I look way better tanned so I perfer tanned to pale


----------



## polaroidscene (Mar 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *miss_apple_tart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have naturally fair pale skin and on top of that I am anemic...so I am pretty pale. My skin will not tan and even if it did, I wouldn't want to. I like my fair skin and I am so tired of being told that I need to tan. 
Tanning looks ok on some people granted, but all too often I see these bleach blondes who obviously spend way too much time at the tanning booth and I think it looks silly, especially in the Minnesotan winters.

So i will say it; I'm pale and I'm proud!!!

I live in wisconsin and people here are obsessed with tanning a lot of them even have tanning beds in there homes...i think its so dumb because its wisconsin irs only warm here for three months out of the whole damn year. Even in summer it doesn't get that hot. So we have a lot of "orange" people around eek.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 9, 2007)

People tend to make comments about how pale i am(not in a good way), but i love my pale skin





it's better than looking like this






i think the look on the kids face about sums it up


----------



## KimC2005 (Mar 9, 2007)

It looks like she has on some kinda suit or something..

I think I look better with a little bit of a tan, but I only tan a little bit before summer starts. I cant afford to keep up with a fake bake tan and I don't think it looks natural on me. But, a little bit of brown color looks better on my skin. I look extremely dead without a little color. I have pictures to prove the difference


----------



## niksaki (Mar 9, 2007)

I am really pale, so i spray tan about 3 times a fortnight. i love my spray tans in summer especially. however in winter i cut back to once a week....or sometimes just go pale but use a bronzer. i hate feeling like i am pale.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm pale and freckly. I've never had a problem with this, but other people seem to. They feel the need to comment on how pale I am and ask if I'm sick etc etc.


----------



## Apathy (Mar 9, 2007)

i love Malibu hemp lotion self tanner... but naturally im pretty pale.

I love that brown sugar color... overly tan is just gross. But skin is pretty with a healthy glow.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 10, 2007)

Ooh. People are always asking if i'm sick and asking if i feel okay too! Its really irritating sometimes, unless they're actually concerned.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 10, 2007)

I used to tan a lot but it seems as I'm getting older (28 now) I have more fine lines and uneven skin tone. Not sure if it has anything to do with tanning, but I assume it is so I haven't been back. I have also got Rosacea since going. Again not sure if it's the cause????


----------



## SweetFirefly (Mar 10, 2007)

I love being pale. I'm a blonde with fair skin. Tanning just isn't me. I don't want to look old and wrinkled when I'm still young!


----------



## earthtonez (Mar 10, 2007)

Well I could never look pale! I am naturally tanned.



I personally like the look of a good tan. For those who engage in it as long as they know the risks involved, so what? It doesn't bother me one bit what someone chooses to do with their body as long as I am not affected by it.


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

There is always bronzer and tanning lotions


----------



## rawrrawrrawramy (Mar 13, 2007)

I know how bad tanning is for you, I totally understand that. But I feel like I am obligated to go because everyone I know is always darker than me. Even people who don't go to the tanning beds! My skin in very pale, no WHITE, and translucent. People are constantly asking me if I am sick, or telling me I need to go to the tanning beds. I've even had people ask/call me albino! I have been teased about being so pale for many years now and even though I know there are serious risks associated with tanning, I still really, REALLY want to go. I am constantly trying to find ways to make my skin appear darker, I cannot tell you how much money I have wasted on self-tanners, spray tans, foundations, bronzers, etc. I compare my skin tone to everyone elses' and I wonder what is wrong with me. I am all the time worrying and thinking about what color my skin is. I've tried everything I can think of, my self tan always is too light, orange, yellow... whatever. I try to use tons of dark colored makeup to make myself look darker but that looks fake and rubs off quickly. I just feel so bad about myself I am to the point where I just want to tan in the beds, because I know I'll get a great tan from that. I mean, I'm either going to be called yellow or albino so what's the difference? Sorry for the rant, I just had to tell someone how I feel.


----------



## sheil2009 (Mar 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Arualav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, so I stole the thread title from Vanilla_Sky (sorry). But with summer here there seems to be an abundance of people talking about getting tans and what not.. what I want to know is when did people decide that it was "healthy" to fry yourself in the sun (or a bed)? Not trying to bash on people who do I just wanted to know. Personally, I prefer people to be paler so long as they slap a bit of blush and what not on. And there are incredible advancements in the self-tanning field. Does anyone have any thoughts? a lot of people feel tanning makes them look thinner...thankfully i don't have to worry about weight or skin tone, but i think people who are very pale look kind of dead. I like a little color to the skin


----------



## KrazyPhish (Mar 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rawrrawrrawramy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif . I've even had people ask/call me albino! People have asked me if I was albino too, I'm just like... "I have light brown hair, black eyelashes, brown eye brows and brown eyes -what the f*ck do you think?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I personally see purposely sitting out in the sun or going to sun beds to get a tan as a form of self harm... I don't care if that offends any one... people are free to do what they want, it's just my opinion.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 13, 2007)

people sometimes asked me if i was sick. daily i have some redness on my cheeks, but when i have my period or when i'm sick, my cheeks looks a lot less red, so my natural "blush" disappear. so i'm not offended when they ask me if i'm sick, because i am.

i don't like spending a day on the beach, and look like a dead whale under the harmful sun. i prefer long walks. (OT : the salted wind helped clear my skin from acne, btw, i had considerably less pimples when i was living there, and i can tell the same for my allergies).


----------



## suzukigirl (Mar 20, 2007)

I am pale, only two summers in my lifetime i went to a tanning salon. maybe I went 3 times a week for two summers. The other day i have a mole came back on my back with something wrong. Just go to Sally beauty Supply and buy Savage bronzer tanner, it's the best.


----------



## -KT- (Mar 20, 2007)

I let the coppertone gradual tan stuff fade away and gosh i'm so pale, it really made a difference. I didn't get a dark tan but I got a healthy glow that I really like. I will never ever go tanning because I care about how I will look in 20 years so this is such a great alternative.


----------



## Shelley (Mar 20, 2007)

I think all skin colors are beautiful, from pale to dark. For myself I have yellow/olive undertones and tan easily. In my younger years, before skin cancer was discussed, I would bake in the sun. My uncle did get skin cancer about 6 years ago and had the lesions removed. Since that time I am more careful. I live in a climate where it is winter is 4-5 months out of the year and enjoy the warmth of summer and the sun. Although I have to say that now I am more careful, such as wearing sunscreen, and about the amount of time I am outdoors.


----------



## kimberleyyy (Mar 20, 2007)

aww im pale

and i wish i was more tanned.


----------



## han (Mar 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love my tan, I look good with a tan, but I dont spend hours on it. I get tanned by going to soccer games, playin in the water at the beach, and doing yard work. One of my best friends though, hates tanning...and she looks good pale. Healthy or not, I am not staying out of the sun, i do lots of things that arent good for me!! i agree^^ i love being active out doors, i live in florida and do like to go to the beach and pool and water parks. im not gonna hide from the sun either.. im more worried about wrinkles than cancer.. i think a sunkissed tan is super sexy.i also find pale sexy too like rose mcGowen(duno if i spelled her name right)


----------



## abridget (Mar 21, 2007)

people like Liv Tyler blow me away, with their gorgeous sun-virgin skin. I avoid the sun now but I grew up in southern california and always loved the water - I was sunscreen conscious though I did tan moderately (spray tans are so great now, why would anyone leather their skin anymore?)

I've just always been an all-things-in-moderation type of person. My beauty icon when I was a little girl was Christy Brinkley and she wrote a beauty book that included suntanning - then a few years later she retracted all the things she said about the sun being healthy! I used to tan and I know tanning beds can be addicting because they make you feel really good! The endorphins your brain produce are very addicting because it's definitely relaxing.

There's no need for tanning bed tans anymore. Isn't there a Mystic Tan near you people who want a tan? Or use that Jergen's gradual tan lotion that gives the most natural looking tan ever.


----------



## Lissaboo (Mar 21, 2007)

well I hope pale is the new tan because honey I'm Irish and it aint changin anytime soon! lol


----------



## redcar1 (Mar 21, 2007)

no its defenatelly not healthy but ur toned muscles are more visible and that glowing skin is great


----------



## -KT- (Mar 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lissaboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well I hope pale is the new tan because honey I'm Irish and it aint changin anytime soon! lol I can definitely relate to that.


----------



## mbull1 (Apr 10, 2007)

that would be wonderful, because no matter how hard i try...i am destined for pale!!!


----------



## starkraving (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm Scottish- tan is never going to happen for me either- and I used to feel bad about that until I went to college. There were a ton of Phys-Ed majors that did total tan overkill to make their mucsles look better. They somehow managed to turn themselves so orange that I was afraid they would be attacked by rabits thinking they had hit the carrot mother-load.

It completely cured me of any urge to hit a tanning salon. But I still fake and bake my legs every once in a while so I don't blind people with the white glare that comes off them.


----------



## Flawless_Skin (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm an Asian and for us we like to be Fair skin than Tan. Thus I used alot of Product with Kojic Acid which is a good lightening product.


----------



## mabgab (Apr 24, 2007)

I am pale and have never wanted to be tan, and I don't tan anyway


----------



## hillarymarie32 (Apr 24, 2007)

I used to go tanning a couple years back, I never got too dark though as I'm a pretty fair skinned redhead [burn once in the summer, tan after that] but I used to hit the tanning beds every few days or so. Eventually I just got tired of going, not to mention the only tanning place in town where I'd been living at that time had raised their prices [$20 higher] so I decided to just stop going &amp; saving my money instead. I prefer to be pale now than tan.


----------



## LisaLu (Apr 24, 2007)

I tanned back in the 70s using baby oil. In my 20s, I began using sunscreen on my face b/c of hyperpigmentation. By the time I reached my 40s, the sun damage from the past surfaced mainly on my neck, chest &amp; arms b/c I wasn't as diligent with the sunscreen in these areas &amp; it ain't pretty. What looks like a lovely glow in your 20s may come back to haunt you in your 40s. I'll probably need laser treatments to get rid of some of this ugly damage. Wish I knew then what we know now.


----------



## han (Apr 24, 2007)

this thread crack me up

pale is the new tan like big is the new skinny..


----------



## KikiKristal (Apr 25, 2007)

I am pale, always has been and always will.

I'd like to have a healthy tan. Just a little bit.

But I would never use selftanning. A couple of girls in my class,

are a perfect example on why not.


----------



## Momo (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Hanamizu (Apr 25, 2007)

^ hahahahaa, nice


----------



## beautyshopgirl (Apr 25, 2007)

That's great! I think younger people grew up hearing about the dangers of sun exposure and with more knowledge about protecting the skin from the sun. I'm pale and so are my kids. We cover them with sunscreen when they are outside.


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.toothpastefordinner.com/041907/mostly-safe-tan-removal-sys.gif







...I am trying a self-tanner for the first time in my life today(I've used gradual tanners before, but never ones which work in an hour) from Clarins and am very excited to see the results.If it comes out well I'll post Before and After pics in my profile.(Hopefully these will not be "Albino" and "Radioactive Orange"...)


----------



## snowhite_pia (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm shocked to know that even with the abundance of information on skin cancer, people still DARE go under the sun ON PURPOSE to get a tan. They say they look better with a "caramelized" color but don't they realize the danger they're in?


----------



## CocaCola (May 11, 2007)

In my opinion, I love the pale look.

It just does it for me.

Tan is okay, but not so much as you look like a carrot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm preally pale, and plus my hair is black so it makes me look really white.

People think I'm sick though sometimes.

But that's ok.


----------



## han (May 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *snowhite_pia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm shocked to know that even with the abundance of information on skin cancer, people still DARE go under the sun ON PURPOSE to get a tan. They say they look better with a "caramelized" color but don't they realize the danger they're in? i get tan just going outside not even trying too, i use to love it but now im older i dont really want a tan but im not gonna sacrafice my out door activities to not tanbesides a lil sun is good ya know, the planet couldnt thrive with out it..


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 11, 2007)

Pale is definitely in. A tan = skin damage and it can even be deadly.

Sun damage: The true price of tanning - MayoClinic.com


----------



## Momo (May 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i get tan just going outside not even trying too, i use to love it but now im older i dont really want a tan but im not gonna sacrafice my out door activities to not tanbesides a lil sun is good ya know, the planet couldnt thrive with out it..

ditto. Personally I think skin color as a trend is taking it a little too far.


----------



## mtgirl118 (May 11, 2007)

Whenever I tan I just go to get a little color. I put on a low sunscreen (20 or so). My friends and I often tan at the beach together while talking. I am happy as long as I wear sunscreen, even if I get less color than other people.


----------



## sweetstax3 (May 11, 2007)

after taking 2 semesters of the health related courses and realize how tanning makes your skin turns leathery and accelerate aging process, not to mention freckles and moles. now i am afraid to dead to fry myself in the sun. i won't even leave the house unless i have spf 45-70 sunscreen on. i love my skin.


----------



## charish (May 11, 2007)

i use to lay out and go to the tanning bed all the time. when i was 20, i got sunburned in fl. and that was when i got my first lines around my eyes,since then and after a few more burns i try to be more caucious, i see girls younger than me who look older from too much sun. i personally like to have a little color, and if i want more i'll just use a self tanner.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 13, 2007)

i think pale or not, nothing looks better than your natural skin tone, maybe with a hint of colour from the sun/blush/bronzer, and also with a great base and makeup that suits your complexion and features...

however, i only find this applies to the face, neck etc. i could always do with a little bit of colour on my legs!!!

its a shame to see so much great skin out there with poorly applied makeup or an over abundance of fake tan/bronzer/foundation


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ditto. Personally I think skin color as a trend is taking it a little too far. Hmmm, I would not consider tan or lack of it a "skin color" thing... IMHO, naturally dark skin looks different than baked skin.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (May 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *xkatiex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never tan just burn lol so I'm pale :| x same i never ever get brown, i am sooo pale! last year i got burnt and i had purple marks for about 3months, while my other friend got a great tan!


----------



## dolphin11211 (May 15, 2007)

i love the tan look i wish i could get it, i know it isnt healthy but when i have a tan i feel healthier


----------



## KimC2005 (May 15, 2007)

I have responded to this thread before, but I just wanted to reply again.. I am definitely learning how to embrace my "pale" color and to learn to be happy without feeling like I need to go bake myself for 20 minutes everyday. I like to get a little color in the summer from the sun, but I am not going to over do it just to be brown.


----------



## Xexuxa (May 15, 2007)

I tan soooo easily, so for me its hard to avoid during the summer. However I don't mind being aple because my golden olivey skin never makes me look sick. Personally love both. But I don't like the look of leathery skin. as long as its healthy, that all that matters to me


----------



## tetchieganda (May 30, 2007)

tan now , regret later!


----------



## yumemiru (May 30, 2007)

in a Asian's view, caucasian ppl like to make themselves look darker since they are so light (most cases), so tanning is the way to go. However, for asian, it's always the opposite, trying to get white/lighter skin from the yellowish skin tone. So it just depends. And the whole tanning thing i just the popular culture thing. As long as you don't always listen to what's popular, but have your own opinion of what's comfortable for yourself, than that's the best opition!


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 21, 2007)

I personally think if you have naturally pale skin, that it's wayyy more beautiful than a fake tan. Granted, I do spray fake tans sometimes during the summer, but I refuse to tan in the sun or in a bed. But all in all, I would be happy just with natural pale skin. Heck, back in the 1500's the paler you were, the more beautiful you were


----------



## hellokittysmom (Jun 25, 2007)

it's weird...I think asians, especially those in Asia like pale more than tan. I'm like that too...I hate the tan look and love being pale. but that's just because I don't like the way I look tan and personally can't stand the sun enough to tan. I get too hot too fast and get headaches.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 25, 2007)

Pale is last year's pale.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 25, 2007)

Well I look dead pale so I tan in the summer.. not gonna walk around in a big shade hat and mega clothes Tanned people look healthy ,, um thats if they arent tanned overly


----------



## JFaith (Jul 6, 2007)

Most of my friends are obsessed with getting lighter skin. They have really tanned skin (which a lot of people envy -__-; ). Everytime they go out in the sun, I tease them, "Oh, look!! You're getting darker!!" and they freak out, haha.

I used to want to be pale too, but now I'm comfortable with the skin color I have. Doesn't matter if you're tan or pale; I think it's cool either way.


----------



## kchan99 (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissGolightly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess pale skin is associated with being run down etc and having a 'glow' is healthy...even though it's not the case.Laying in the sun on a nice beach is relaxing...I'm quite pale, so I always smother myself in suncreen &amp; wear a hat, but I'm guess most people who still tan by the sun probably wouldn't like the unatural orange glow some fake tans give off...or think brown skin is worth the risk of sun cancer...or maybe they just don't think about it? Who knows? I have definitely had a similar experience. People have told me that I look unhealthy because I'm quite fair. Now I am using the "glow" lotions.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 10, 2007)

This is a great thread. I am always so in awe of all the people I see that don't seem to care about sun protection, especially when they even let their kids get brown!! I just don't think they realize what can happen...

Me personally, I am of mixed decent, so I practically tan in an instant, no matter what I do, and don't even remember the last time I had a sunburn; it just doesn't happen. I have always been really concerned about staying young-looking (vain, I guess, lol), and not getting skin cancer, so I have worn sunscreen year round since high school. It has really paid off. I am 29 and have no wrinkles, not even around my eyes. Funny thing is, I have not been as diligent with my arms as I am with my face, and now my arms are all dark, and it looks funny with my lighter face. So I am now more careful than ever about slathering myself with sunscreen. People say I am lucky to be able to tan so easily...meanwhile, I am annoyed as HECK about it...I guess people must think I am strange, lol!!!


----------



## marijanie (Jul 19, 2007)

i love being pale, i can even see the pretty blue and purple veins in my wrists ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> morbid i know. i hate fake and bakes..i just don't get it..


----------



## shar (Jul 19, 2007)

I always loved the sun, but it doesn't love me with my Irish heritage




A helpful suggestion to those that want spf protection to keep their skin from aging down the road: Apply a SPF at least 20 minutes prior to sun exposure so it has time to absorb into your skin. So you will have the protection your skin needs. I am a firm believer of wearing SPF on all exposed areas of the skin daily since UVA rays UVB rays are our emeny for skin cancer and that nast word wrinkles





Shar


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jul 19, 2007)

I sooo agree..LOL! I'm pale as hell and I allways have been, and probably allways will be...YAY!


----------



## GaiaPoppy (Jul 19, 2007)

I love having pale skin, I spent too long trying to be something I'm not! Girls like Emily Browning, wow - talk about natural pale beauty. It's great for girls who are naturally pale, and for those who aren't to just stop frying their skin.

It just comes down to accept what you've got and make the most of it.


----------



## beautifuladdiction (Jul 22, 2007)

Pale can be beautiful on some people. I personally like to be tanned it makes me look healthier I think.


----------



## dasani (Jul 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Arualav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, so I stole the thread title from Vanilla_Sky (sorry). But with summer here there seems to be an abundance of people talking about getting tans and what not.. what I want to know is when did people decide that it was "healthy" to fry yourself in the sun (or a bed)? Not trying to bash on people who do I just wanted to know. Personally, I prefer people to be paler so long as they slap a bit of blush and what not on. And there are incredible advancements in the self-tanning field. Does anyone have any thoughts? I think it's best for pale people's skin to stay out of the sun. Those of Asian, Hispanic, Indian or African-American (we should wear spf 15) descent have an abundance of melanin (even fair skinned individuals) so our skin has some degree of natural protection (which is why our skin does not wrinkle as fast as as our caucasion counterparts)

Me personally, I'm naturally a littler darker than Alicia Keys naturally, but I love tanning to Beyonce's color just because it looks healther than my natural "yellow beige" skin, and vibrant colors just "POP" when I have more color. I dont' "TAN" by going to tanning beds, but since I'm naturally golden my skin tans superquick with basically no effort. I am aware that a "tan" is a sign of damage, but, at almost 31 I don't have any wrinkles and neither does my mom (49) or dad (51) so I'm not going to just bask in the sun, but i'm certaintly not going to avoid it.

v

Originally Posted by *Harlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never really understood how people like the tan look. Ive always hated my color since Im naturally tan (not too much though) and cant really get rid of it. But contrary to what I say, Ive been told that people evny me for my color. By all means take it!



Id rather be paler. I quess people are never happy with what they have naturally! I'm naturally "yellow beige" but I love Beyonce's skin color! I guess that's why "sunless tanning" is a billion dollar business...lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 22, 2007)

I know first hand how unhealthy being in the sun is. My Uncle Frank was constantly in the sun. He had a boat down the shore so he fished all day long. He had skin cancer and he had many skin grafts done. I have friends that use tanning beds and wonder why their facial skin is wrinkled.I try to stay out of the sun. Pale skinned women are really sexy, at least in my opinion.


----------



## shar (Jul 22, 2007)

Dermatologists have noticed that people in their early 20's that tan outdoors use tanning beds, etc., (year around) have developed more fine lines and wrinkles



There are so many products and options available now for individuals to bring color to their skin. Fake and Bake is very popular along with bronzers, and sunless tanners.

Shar


----------



## boutchou (Sep 12, 2007)

People should definitly use fake tan if they like the tanned look. I used to tan before and now I'm starting to see the effect of the sun. I really ages your skin. Now I've been avoiding the sun for a year or so and hope that my skin will recover.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *korina981* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah it's messed up. Im Indian and i guess i'm pretty light for my realatively dark skinned family (I'm NW25 in the summer) and my grandparents always treated me better than my darker skinned female cousins. *I can't say I blame them for getting into bleaching when there is such blatant discrimination.*
Also, when my brunette MMM/GGG friend went to Finland for school she said that she was getting ridiculous amounts of attention from hot guys and it seemed to her that it was because she was in a sea of blonde pale skinned women and she was 'special', lol.

yeah there is i mean i don't want to get into detail about it but i've exprienced it and it sucks

i even went through the skin bleaching phase too

i mean a lot of people aren't anywhere near as dark as i am...prolly won't empathize with me but it took a lot of self-acceptance to get to where i am now

p.s. i'm black lol


----------



## jasmine_UK (Sep 14, 2007)

lol cool thread.

I am quite pale too though i do tan a bit in the sun, but I don't think I would suit a fake tan and i would never risk the exposure from tanning in the sun or beds. if i ever feel i need a bit of colour i use a bronzing powder.

I know what some of you mean about being criticised for being pale - i had a friend who constantly went on how I was a ghost, looked ill, the bags under my eyes were terrible....its cos your pale - no one else has ever made any comments - but then she would often say things and then go do the opposite herself...some people just are never happy, I later heard her going on about how she wanted to try skin lightening products - whatever skin tone etc you are you're beautiful don't let anyone tell you different, because they may just be jealous.


----------



## boutchou (Sep 15, 2007)

How do you bleach your face ???

I'm chinese and I know that a lot of asian girls use whitening products, but bleachin??? Is that dangerous???


----------



## tsjmom (Sep 17, 2007)

I'M PALE AND PROUD!! I quit tanning in my early 20s due in equal part to vanity and safety (blonde, blue eyes, freckles). I'm 40 now and know that I'm gonna look a heck of lot better than all those others who tanned. I actually find it shocking that anyone would still tan in this day and age.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 17, 2007)

I like having "pale" skin. I think it looks better. Don't get me wrong, there are alot of girls who look nice with tans but some just go overboard and it looks hideous.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Sep 18, 2007)

I think it depends on the person. I like pale skin on some people, but others (like myself) i dont.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm very pale, and for some reason my skin doesn't burn, but tans very lightly over the course of the whole summer. maybe im lucky? I dunno. Ive never used a tanning bed, but I do like a bit of color to even things out so I usually grab jergens self tanner, which kinda kicks my natural process up a teeny notch.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm very, very fair and the type who just goes straight from pale to burn without proper sun protection. I'm quite content with my skintone, but I don't think I'd feel any uglier or less secure if I had a deeper skintone. Honestly, I don't know if it's the whole _Twilight _thing, but I rarely - if ever - get comments on my melanin deficiency. I remember getting a fair bit of teasing about it in 6th grade, but it's par for the course to be teased for something - I just got the mick taken out of me and my milk-bottle legs. Makeup MAs always have trouble matching me to foundations and concealers, but most really see the challenge as something to take on eagerly, from what I can tell. I've gotten the very occasional comment or questions from some Malaysian or Korean ladies asking how I stay so fair, or (in one instance) going so as far as touching my face. But honestly? I've realized if I don't mention it, no-one else seems to notice or really care, generally speaking. I've never had a dashing young lad turn me down for being too pale, and I certainly don't get stared at like an alien most of the time.n I do get the occasional spray tan (I'm truly amazed how natural these can look), but I usually skip my face. If my body goes orange, I can easily cover it - covering an Oompa-Loompa face is a bit more difficult.


----------



## moccah (Mar 28, 2011)

I like my pale skin, but I also like my skin when I'm a bit tan.

I dont like the orange tan looking skin tho... thats one step to far in my book.

But even on the runway you see pale girls as tanned girls, depending on the designer.

I think everyone should do what makes them feel the happiest. As long as you take good care of your skin and are aware of any risks that tanning brings.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 31, 2011)

I can pretty much become another nationality in the summer lol, even with everyday use of sun block as my job requires me to be outside for most of the day, I usually end up with a farmer tan and go to the beds every so often to try and even it out or just wear long sleeves haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aliana (Apr 1, 2011)

I've always been pale and people always nag me about it especially in the summer. I don't understand why they have a problem with my natural skin colour...Years ago I got tanned one time and I didn't feel like myself. When I was younger my classmates used to make fun of me and even insult me for being pale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. But I'm stubborn lol


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Apr 2, 2011)

I have very pale skin and while I agree that pale skin is beautiful, I have been in a few tanning beds in my life time.  I am in no way obsessed with tanning (my skin doesn't really cooperate with tanning beds or tanning in general), but sometimes having that little bit of color makes me FEEL better.  I feel thinner, I feel like my skin is healthy, but I know the risks of tanning and having that "feeling" is not really worth it.  I will stick to my pasty white skin with freckles...(it makes it easier to pull off my bright red fake hair color easier)......lol


----------



## Andi (Apr 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Desired* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I vote for tanning beds over fake tan.  That stuff is a pain, and most of the time it just turns you orange.  They'll probably find out it's dangerous too, in the near future.  I think you need to use everything--tanning beds, sun block, etc--in moderate.  If you're tanning every day, no wonder you're getting hurt.  People weren't meant to sit under intense UV rays all day.


self tanners have been around for years, and so far they have not been proven to be dangerous. Tanning beds however are always a bad idea - any kind of unprotected UV exposure is a bad idea! Going to tanning bads very infrequently wonÂ´t give you skin cancer immediately, but sun damage adds up over the years.


----------



## Kitytize (Apr 3, 2011)

I have never been to a tanning bed, but I tan every summer. I love the feel of the warm sun! I like how I look tan and how I look pale. I'm really torn about quitting tanning. I love how it makes me feel so much. But I think makeup looks nicer on me with pale skin. This past fall an older man commented on how pale my skin was even though I had a dark summer tan! I didn't get it. Oh well.


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 3, 2011)

I started to tan a lot when I was in my late teen's and early 20's because I had terrible cystic acne when I was 17 and it left a lot of really bad scarring (well bad for me, I looked at my face everyday and cringed), but some people would be like "Oh I don't even notice it".. you know, liars, like my mother!  LOL.. anyways, going tanning hid my scars very well because I get some freckles on my face when I tan, but then after a couple times the freckles just turn into one big tan and then I'm pretty tan for an irish girl when I go consistantly.  That used to be my routine, go to work, then the gym, then tanning.   I used to go like 5 days a week.  It also helped my weight insecurities, made me feel thinner, and it always made me feel more attractive. 

I stopped going like that when I was in my mid 20's but then would have spurts of going hardcore everyday, 4-5 days a week for like a month or two and then I would stop and start that again in 6 months or so.  People always complimented me when I was tan, in my avatar picture now that skin color is from about 3 sessions of tanning.  Now I've been going like 3 times every 6-8 weeks and I go in these crazy ultra level 50000 beds, so that's why if I go like 2-3 times it will last for a good 3 weeks having some color then it fades into nothing.  I don't want to really go anymore, but I look so dreadfully pale when I don't go, I used to get made fun of for being so pale when I was younger, they used to call me "Vamp" for vampire cuz I was white like one and only liked going out at night, but that is BC my skin was nasty and the day time light reflected on it and I hated it! 

Since I'm an airbrush makeup artist, I have airbrush tan, I might try it out on myself, I never did it on myself before.  I also have used this excellent self tanner called FAKE BAKE and it works really really good!  You guys should try it.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm hispanic, so I tan if I sit under a desk lamp for too long.  I'm also a runner, and in the summer it doesn't matter the SPF level I use, I always turn a darker shade. 

In the winter months, I don't get pale, I get YELLOW.  The color that fades from my skin turns to a sickly yellow/olive mix and I have to switch foundation colors every season.  Its tuff, but it is who I am.  I never understood this growing up and finding a foundation shade from the pharmacy brands was a horrible experience. 

Id love to move down south and just have a solid 12 month color shade and never worry about the foundation color... alas, that will take a miracle. 

So, yes, if you want to stay your natural birth color that's fine, but for some its not that easy.  I think I actually look healthier with a tan (remember winter yellow). 

I have to admit tho, porcelain skin is beautiful (think Dita Von Teese).


----------



## divadoll (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm Filipino/Chinese mix.  Some days, I look pale and somedays I look tan.  I just have to think about sunny days and I will look tanned.  There are days that people comment on how white I am as well.  I have no control.  I do prefer a healthy glow from being outside nowadays.  It makes me feel like I've gotten some exercise as well to obtain this tan. 

Mind you, in my youth, I was pale pale white, much like a vampire because I avoided the sun like I'd catch on fire.


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hispanic, so I tan if I sit under a desk lamp for too long.  I'm also a runner, and in the summer it doesn't matter the SPF level I use, I always turn a darker shade.
> 
> ...



Yeah and Dita can def rock red lipstick!!!  I know about that yellow/olive skin tone... I studied skin color theory just recently...  My skintone is ruby.. I have red undertones to it, even when I tan, I'm reddish golden at first, then bronzeish.. I gotta find some pix of me when I was like EXTREMELY tan and was going tanning 2 times a day..I look DISGUSTING and the crazy part is.. I THOUGHT I WAS PALE!  I would ask everyone.. "Do you think I'm tan? I don't feel tan!" and they'd be like UM, yes you are tan.. and then finally i took some pix one day of me with some friends and I was like disgusting dark and they looked all pale and I was like EW why didnt anyone tell me i looked like this?  LOL Im gonna find them now!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 4, 2011)

hahaha! Its funny that you mention that... The lady at B.E. that color matched me had it all wrong and she was like - you're pink.  I was like really?  So, in the end she tried the entire medium palette and in the end I was matched Golden Medium (for now)... I'll have to go back in a couple months and move into the Tan line - However, I will NOT be going back to her. LOL!

Your education and experience will take you far girl!


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I found some really horrible pictures of me when I was addicted to tanning.  This is the definition of ugly and skincancer.







I mean really!!  what the F!


----------



## Dianerrs (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm naturally pale as can be.

In the summer, I would love to be a bit darker, just because my skin actually blinds me when the sun hits its it right.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I mostly kid about that part) my skin MAYBE gets dark enough to be NW 25, if I'm LUCKY, in the summer. I don't tan however, my skin just burns rapidly, sometimes when I've only been in the sun for 15-20 minutes. A walk down the block can leave me slightly pink on a bad day.
In the winter, I absolutely love my skin, What I do find aggravating is the constant comments I get 'oh, you're so pale!", "Don't you get outside?" Etc. Etc, Come this summer, I may start looking for a mild self-tanner to darken my skin a tad. I'd love to try a tanning bed, but I don't like the dangers involved, and the whole idea just makes me skin crawl for some reason, (Small, confined spaces...)


----------



## Andi (Apr 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *CHaNGiNGFaCESx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I found some really horrible pictures of me when I was addicted to tanning.  This is the definition of ugly and skincancer.
> 
> ...


wow! IÂ´m glad you stopped tanning. YouÂ´re a pretty girl and I bet with the self tanner you mentioned youÂ´ll feel more beautiful than with a dark "natural" tan.

There is no doubt that having a tan makes most people feel better about themselves. You FEEL healthy because having a tan is still associated with youth and health. IÂ´m always reminding myself that IÂ´m 26, and people who are shocked by how pale my face is year round (that is if they catch me without self tanner on, otherwise theyÂ´d think I have a natural tan) and tell me to get some sun will be shocked when they realize I look much younger than they do in a few years. I preach "sunscreen, 365 days of the year!" to all my friends who care about their skin...but so far, only one is listening, and thatÂ´s only because sheÂ´s also 26 and has wrinkles already (from smoking+sun). The rest want to be tan...and I guess wrinkly later on.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 4, 2011)

@ Changingfaces - I think the guy on your left has you beat! LOL! 

In regards to comments about being pale, I dont think its your skin color that makes you look pale - but the lack of either moisturizers or makeup! LOL!

Personnally,  I dont think you need a self tanner, but properly applied makeup will make you radiate!  Its not about pale in my opinion, its about highlighting the right features.  The right blush or bronzing powder should highlight your natural color without making you look chalky. 

There's no makeup and pale and then there's makeup (same skin color).





I dont think anyone would ever call this woman pale (below)


----------



## xLightningbolt (Apr 4, 2011)

I have olive coloured skin, so im more tanned, although my face is pale! I tan so easily, a few hours just out and about in the sun and im brown, i still have tan lines on my legs from june 2010!

I like pale and tanned, it depends on hair colour for me, i mean i think a tanned gineger would look ridiculous, i like both really  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aliana (Apr 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @ Changingfaces - I think the guy on your left has you beat! LOL!
> 
> ...


wow I love the 2nd pic! I think you're right about makeup, maybe I should try something like this in the photo to liven me up because I'm pale with dark brown hair and blue/grey eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, I use bronzer and blush when I'm not tan


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 4, 2011)

Ha! Perfect! LOL! Post pics on FOTD so we can see what you come up with! We'd love to see!



> Originally Posted by *aliana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> wow I love the 2nd pic! I think you're right about makeup, maybe I should try something like this in the photo to liven me up because I'm pale with dark brown hair and blue/grey eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aliana (Apr 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Perfect! LOL! Post pics on FOTD so we can see what you come up with! We'd love to see!


 maybe...some day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Apr 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *CHaNGiNGFaCESx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I found some really horrible pictures of me when I was addicted to tanning.  This is the definition of ugly and skincancer.
> 
> ...



Your adorable....and PLEASE don't take this the wrong way.....you look like you could be the new girl on "Jersey Shore"....lol....but for real I think you are a very pretty girl with or without a tan.


----------



## mimi86 (Apr 13, 2011)

why would the tan makes you look slimmer?? just wondering lol


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 13, 2011)

It hides imperfections and shadows you.  A trick/illusion of the eye.


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DirtyFlirty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha, well it's funny you say that because probably about 50 people since the summer have come up to me and told me I look like JWoww, lol.  People will call me JWoww all the time, like friends and stuff.. lol.  I do live in Jersey though, so, lol.


----------



## mimi86 (Apr 14, 2011)

wow thats good thing then , i-m using sally-s hansen  airbrush legs makeup for the entire body  even on my face is quicklier and easier to apply then a self tanner.


----------

